# Check out what is going to LSAF



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I am bringing a pair of the Super-7's that I designed for Serenity Acoustics. Here they are burning in. 




























We will be down stairs in the main lobby in the Corrollton room. It is just around the corner to the left from the front door.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you Danny! By chance, do you know approximately how many rooms will be set up?


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Looking forward to meeting you Danny! By chance, do you know approximately how many rooms will be set up?


Just guessing based on past shows, maybe 30.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Danny Richie said:


> Just guessing based on past shows, maybe 30.


Thanks! See you there!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I own a couple of your designs, Danny, have heard many more, am a big fan of BG planars and cannot wait to hear the Super-7. 

See you guys there!


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

You guys are in for a real treat. These speakers are incredible.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome speaker to say the least... sweet sweet sweeeeeeeet!!! I don't think I would ever get tired of listening to these speakers. 

I would love to have a set of these in my home, but I would have to figure out a way to grow some money.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Sonny, It was a pleasure to meet you. I hope you had a safe trip home.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Super 7 was incredible, definitely one of the best sounds of the show. Another favorite of mine was the GR Research CLS-9.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite part of the show was meeting new people and seeing old friends.


----------

